# is there an european group?



## Fedo (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi I'm new, wanted to know if there is a europe group in the forum


----------



## gabyb (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,

i'm also interested in an answer to your question. I'm based out of the netherlands (close to Amsterdam). And am looking for a local screen printer. I'm about to post a thread about that. So if you have some info, please let me know.
Thanks,
Gaby


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Fedo,

What exactly do you mean by a european group?


----------



## gabyb (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,

I meant about the original question. Asking if there is a European group within the T-Shirt forum? Actually, not a great question posted initially because the T-Shirt forum is international and there is a way to always find Europe content. My key request is finding a good screen printer in the Netherlands who also carries T-Shirt stock.
Thanks,
gaby


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

It would certainly be nice to have some localised forums within T-ShirtForums.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Adam said:


> It would certainly be nice to have some localised forums within T-ShirtForums.


There are  Just look on the homepage and scroll down until you see "Regional"

Region Specific T-Shirt Information - T-Shirt Forums

United Kingdom - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## gabyb (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah saw that Rodney,

And yes, we know that the UK is in Europe, but to be honest I'm hoping for something on the "mainland". 
That probably sounds bad, but when you're looking for something in Hollands neighborhood, the UK is far away.

gaby


----------



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

gabyb said:


> Yeah saw that Rodney,
> 
> And yes, we know that the UK is in Europe, but to be honest I'm hoping for something on the "mainland".
> That probably sounds bad, but when you're looking for something in Hollands neighborhood, the UK is far away.
> ...


I'm with you on this Gaby. Maybe there should be a "Rest of Europe" category?


----------



## gabyb (Feb 25, 2008)

Definitely Deivid. I just got back from a trip to Eastern Europe and I can definitely say that they will soon be competeting hard with the rest of Europe. There printing quality is at or better then western printing. They really take pride in there work. There only faults so far are the t-shirt construction but that is improving every year. 
So a mainland Europe forum would be great since its really picking up here.
Gaby


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gabyb said:


> Definitely Deivid. I just got back from a trip to Eastern Europe and I can definitely say that they will soon be competeting hard with the rest of Europe. There printing quality is at or better then western printing. They really take pride in there work. There only faults so far are the t-shirt construction but that is improving every year.
> So a mainland Europe forum would be great since its really picking up here.
> Gaby


There is now  Europe - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gabyb said:


> Yeah saw that Rodney,
> 
> And yes, we know that the UK is in Europe, but to be honest I'm hoping for something on the "mainland".
> That probably sounds bad, but when you're looking for something in Hollands neighborhood, the UK is far away.
> ...


By the way, I was mostly responding to Adam's post when he asked about localised areas of T-ShirtForums. I posted the link to the UK section since Adam was from the UK.


----------

